# So how old.



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

I`m 30 years old getting ready to get my first job in ems.. Sometimes I see kids in still in there teens going through school and I wonder am I to old to do this for the next 20-25yrs. I run every day and I feel fine but i know in 5-10 years its gonna catch up to me.

So here is my questions how old were you when you started in EMS. Or Fire? 

i`m going to be 30yrs old making 14-17 bucks an hr on paper this looks very hard to support 2 kids and a wife (although she makes good money). What do you older people do to make extra income. I`m looking into get my instructor lices to teach pals, acls, bls. I also want to get into nursing school if I cant get into a private or civic ems job that has retirement plans. I found two lives while going to medic school. 1. how much I enjoy the medical stuff and 2. Teaching it. My medic instructor had us teach EMT's in lab to better our selves and I really enjoyed it. I`m going from making 60k a year doing computer work to 30 something do something I think I will always love. I just hope its a good idea.. Anyone else ever get that feeling?


Thanks for the vent guys..


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 12, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> I`m 30 years old getting ready to get my first job in ems.. Sometimes I see kids in still in there teens going through school and I wonder am I to old to do this for the next 20-25yrs. I run every day and I feel fine but i know in 5-10 years its gonna catch up to me.
> 
> So here is my questions how old were you when you started in EMS. Or Fire?
> 
> ...



I hate teaching. I took it up out of frustration of the quality of new providers I had to precept in the field.

But it pays more than double of working as a medic.

You really have only 2 options to make a living in EMS. 

a. Move to a location that has outstanding EMS service and pays providers a livable wage. (So very few services outside of fire departments do this I could name them all)

b. Have more than 1 job.

Good luck.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

i`m afraid you are right. I do plan on getting that fire Cert. But I dunno if I really want to be a fire fighter when i`m 60..


----------



## SSwain (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 41 and just finishing my EMT-B course.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet. Let me know if u need help with medic..


----------



## modernist (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 27 and just about to finish my EMT-B as well. I've got a strong tech background as well and I just can't stand the idea of doing it anymore.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2012)

My favorite medic is in his 50s. Works one job. But has been for 10 years.  So he makes 20+ an hour. Which is unheard of around here. My bls partner is 43 and makes enough to support herself. But not a family.

You just have to work multiple jobs, teach on the side, work overtime, or get in with an ER. 

We have an 18 yr old in my medic class. He scares me a little.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 12, 2012)

Why? I'm just as scared of the wrong old guys as the cocky new ones.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

why at 10 years is $20/hr un heard of?? The starting salery for medics/ff down her is 46-48k a yr.. I`ve seen postings for medics starting a 37k a yr.. Thats not to bad... But like i said.. thats in some area's


----------



## fast65 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 22, started working as a medic when I was 21. I make a pretty decent living for being a 22 year old; decent pay, insurance, 401k, etc.

But I'll agree with Rocketmedic, there are a couple of older medics I work with that I wouldn't let anywhere near my family, oddly enough, all the younger medics are probably the best ones we have. Not trying to be biased here, but I just haven't had the opportunity to work with any cocky, new medics...other than myself.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

Age isnt a problem its maturity. Older guys think the kids are still to green and imature. The young cocky ones think the older guys dont know anything because they went to school to long a go. You will find that in any job but i see it a lot in ems. There both right and wrong. When i was 28 going through school I saw a lot of young kids in class goofing off and barely passing school. Schools are passing kids left and right so they maintain there enrollment which is messed up. Granted i had a few kids in class who were younger then me that actually wanted to be there. I had a familiy and worked full time and always got b's or a's on my tests. Kids living with mommy and daddy were failing because they were to busy screwing off. So i can see why older people that have been in the field awhile may look down on young kids coming int othere departments.. I think any new person is always judged however..  

On my ride times i met older (medics) who were still doing things and teaching things they did 8 years ago or 12 years ago.. And were not happy about learning new things. (specially the ones who want to retire soon) Theres big changes in our society and being in the middle I can see why young or old there are diffrent views but this should be on a diffrent forum topic please.

I really just want to know how people make it in the begining. lol


----------



## fast65 (Apr 12, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> I really just want to know how people make it in the begining. lol



I got lucky, that's the majority of my secret.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> why at 10 years is $20/hr un heard of?? The starting salery for medics/ff down her is 46-48k a yr.. I`ve seen postings for medics starting a 37k a yr.. Thats not to bad... But like i said.. thats in some area's



Unless you are fire...you don't make that around here. You start at 14. And it gets capped around 20. 







Rocketmedic40 said:


> Why? I'm just as scared of the wrong old guys as the cocky new ones.



Just this kid scares me. He says things like 

"woah we actually get to stab people with needles and stuff" and for the last 4 classes he cant seem to grasp the volume x set / time.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 34. I started with 16 years my Volunteering in civil protection and medical service. Up to the age of 20 years, I've done 3 times the basic training successfully. With 21, I have then completed my EMT training, a half year later i got my first paid job in EMS.


----------



## Maine iac (Apr 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Unless you are fire...you don't make that around here. You start at 14. And it gets capped around 20.



I am not fire based and I start at $20. I am VERY happy to be working here.


Like I think the OP said it is all about maturity. I have seen some younger guys who have their stuff together and older guys who are worse than a freshman in college with unlimited money.

The best thing you can do with those cowboy types (not the cowboy types who are phenomenal with medicine but the yahoos) is find out exactly where they are working/will be working and NEVER go near that location again.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 12, 2012)

I went through EMT-B school at 35 years old  and medic school at 39   so you are good


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 12, 2012)

I was an EMT at 16, and a medic at 18.  I made it somehow.

I just started with fire training last year, at 32.  It's been fun.  You can do it.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I got lucky, that's the majority of my secret.



"1/2 of everything is luck"


----------



## Anjel (Apr 12, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> I am not fire based and I start at $20. I am VERY happy to be working here.
> 
> 
> Like I think the OP said it is all about maturity. I have seen some younger guys who have their stuff together and older guys who are worse than a freshman in college with unlimited money.
> ...



Again, I said around me.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 12, 2012)

The company I work for is has a lot of "lifers", people who have been working on the bus for a _long_ time.  We also have several people who started the game late, not working on an ambulance until their forties or fifties.  As long as you've got a good back and take your Alzheimer's meds on time, I don't see any reason why you couldn't play ball with the young pups.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 23 and my rookie is 35. And I have as much combined EMS/fire experience as a lieutenant at my station.

It happens. I went through rookie school at my department with another 35 year old. (35 is our age cutoff). I think it doesn't really matter much. You have a lot more life experience that you can bring to bear. My rookie can take pretty much anything they throw at him because he's been there, done that, and has the AARP card to prove it (had to work in at least ONE old joke). 

I think all that it boils down to is motivation, desire, work ethic, and a lot of luck.


----------



## DigDugDude (Apr 13, 2012)

well where i live in chicago unless your working for the city or the FD your not gonna make much money. I have my CNA cert and my EMT cert and as a CNA im making 20/hour which is more than ANY paramedic let alone EMT i know in the city. Thats the main reason im not working as an EMT currently and just doing the school thing. 

trick is get a job working at a department which may involve moving out of the area or even the city if thats what you really want AKA making good money. Every paramedic in the city that i know who isnt working for the FD has 2 jobs some as teachers some working in an ED some doing fire inspection gigs. You dont get into this profession or medical really at all for the money for the time you put in and the stress and what gets dished at you its not worth the money soley. 

BUT like most have said you CAN make a living you just have to be flexible and resourceful. /shrug good luck man. 

im on the move to australia plan where they pay medics GOOD and they have autonomy. Im currently back and forth with a couple companies out there right now gettting plans straightened out for my eventual move!


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm 25. Started volunteering as a 911 dispatcher at 18, EMT-B at 19, EMT-I at 20, paramedic at 21. Started working full-time at age 21 and have been ever since.


----------



## TheGodfather (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm 22.. EMT-B @ 19, EMT-P @ 20, FP-C @ 22 -- I've been working 911 for about 3 years..


----------



## Sandog (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread comes up all the time.

I am so old my social security number is 3 digits.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 14, 2012)

I chose EMS during a period of uneployment (1975, age 22, married) and it morphed into nursing (1983/85). In the meantime I was in the USAF (fire dept), worked civilian ambulance ever other day (USAF was every other 24 hrs with a Kelly Day every other week), left active duty and lived upon Nat Guard weekender pay plus 32 hrs/week civilian ambulance and student loans plus wife's pay (when she wasn't having our first kid). She is still working in IT by the way.

ANYWAY, prehospital EMS _*OVERALL*_ is not the best-paying, it favors young fit idealistic single people. One or two back injuries and you can be out, period, goodbye, no gold watch. And teaching... it is not easy to find enough paying gigs unless you are hired by some school, and then make sure you are in for full time with benefits. Some people work in other countries which has its own benefits and drawbacks.

Follow your bliss as my daughter says, but as you do, make as many contacts and develop as many relationships as you can to increase your hire-ability and learn of interesting assignments.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll be 42 this summer. I've been in EMS in one form or another since 1989, but Ive only been a medic for 2 years, after a mid life career change from Avery successful career in the media. I'll be honest, I've never been happier. I make a decent living and work for a great service.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2012)

Woah. I was born in 89.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 14, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah. I was born in 89.



Thanks. I'm old. I know.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Thanks. I'm old. I know.



You wear it well. I thought you were 30ish when I first saw your pic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my basic at 35 and I'm 37 now. It gets annoying on scene or at hospital when people default to me as person in charge and all I can do is give them a blank stare and point at the 22 year old that actually knows what the hell is going on.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 15, 2012)

My dad's been in EMS since 1989 as well. His first payday was my birthweek.

I've been in it for five years now.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Woah. I was born in 89.



I was thinking the exact same thing!

Basic at 18, Intermediate at 20, set to graduate medic school and slide to a FT spot at 22. 

One of our newest medics where I work as an Intermediate is much older, in his 50s, his nickname is Papa haha. 

Age is a number. A 40 year old can be just as unprofessional as an 18 year old and an 18 year old can be just as professional as a 40 year old, it all depends on the person. 

I try not to be cocky and don't think I am particularly am but that's my perspective.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Apr 23, 2012)

I took the EMT class at 18, started working on an IFT ambulance at 19, changed to 911 at 24 & am just now starting medic school at 25


----------



## titmouse (Apr 23, 2012)

I am 28 and about to start EMT school


----------



## tssemt2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

im 20 almost 21, started in ems shortly after turning 19. and will be a paramedic shortly after turning 21


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 24, 2012)

Threads like this always cause me to chuckle.

I am 55 years old and have worked as an EMT and paramedic since 1978 after getting out of the military. I own my own home and it is payed off. My youngest just graduated from under grad last year and has no student loans. My son just finished his masters and has never had any student loans.

This can be accomplished on a medics alary.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 24, 2012)

Smoke14 said:


> Threads like this always cause me to chuckle.
> 
> I am 55 years old and have worked as an EMT and paramedic since 1978 after getting out of the military. I own my own home and it is payed off. My youngest just graduated from under grad last year and has no student loans. My son just finished his masters and has never had any student loans.
> 
> This can be accomplished on a medics alary.



Only if you live on less than you make.


----------



## CBentz12 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just turned 21 on the 18th of April and I got my EMT at 20. I just now got my first job as a EMT this week so I plan on having resumes like some of you guys one day but Im fine with what Im going to be making. Its either sit at a computer screen making $11/hr selling BS or make $10/hr driving around making peoples bad days better.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Only if you live on less than you make.



And the opposite of that is spending more than you have....

Who does that sound like?


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 25, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Only if you live on less than you make.



That is the secret to getting ahead...whether you're makin $25K/year or $25 mil/year...you gots to live within your means!


----------



## mm505 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was 25-34 the first time around, 57 and back in school to make it a second time!


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

I Started in Fire service at 15 as a "JR Firefighter" By 18 had a stack of certs that very few have. high angle rescue , Survival,smoke divers Etc.. Went To EMT school When i was 18 Graduated and passed registry Just before 19 Ill be 21 next month and a few days ANd have been a Firefighter EMT at a Paid department as well as work for a private service that runs transfer as well as 911 calls. I can drive a 300k tanker but my private service i cant drive an 80k ambulance because im not yet 21... How Crappy is that.:glare:


----------



## Sandog (Apr 28, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> I Started in Fire service at 15 as a "JR Firefighter" By 18 had a stack of certs that very few have. high angle rescue , Survival,smoke divers Etc.. Went To EMT school When i was 18 Graduated and passed registry Just before 19 Ill be 21 next month and a few days ANd have been a Firefighter EMT at a Paid department as well as work for a private service that runs transfer as well as 911 calls. I can drive a 300k tanker but my private service i cant drive an 80k ambulance because im not yet 21... How Crappy is that.:glare:



Patience, In do time


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 28, 2012)

"Guess I'll have to tech this one, you drive".

Not a bad spot.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 28, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Patience, In do time



I dont mind the locals or even emergency transports to vandy but i hate havin to ride 3 hours  one way then sit through there doc appt then 3 hours back. Benn there done that several times! Horrid...:blink:


----------



## Tigger (Apr 29, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> "Guess I'll have to tech this one, you drive".
> 
> Not a bad spot.



That is of course until you've teched every call for three straight months. From the BLS side of things, that's too much. On the upside I got very good at writing a good PCR quickly.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> That is of course until you've teched every call for three straight months. From the BLS side of things, that's too much. On the upside I got very good at writing a good PCR quickly.



Iv road every call for just over a year, Thank God i only have a month and some change! But yes i can right a Pcr Like nobodys business


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> Iv road every call for just over a year, Thank God i only have a month and some change! But yes i can right a Pcr Like nobodys business



Seriously? SMH.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2012)

I teched every call for three months. I didn't have driving status.

Most miserable three months ever.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Seriously? SMH.



O yeah its horrible. I have everything i need to drive,(F endorsement,EVOC,Vanessa K free) Everything except insurance clearance because of our company....


----------



## Tigger (Apr 29, 2012)

LifelongEMT said:


> Iv road every call for just over a year, Thank God i only have a month and some change! But yes i can right a Pcr Like nobodys business



If the above is how you write you're PCRs then I am also shaking my head.


----------



## LifelongEMT (Apr 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If the above is how you write you're PCRs then I am also shaking my head.



Im writing this off my phone so its kinda crappy my appologies....


----------



## BADDLEGG (Apr 30, 2012)

To OP. I am 31 starting EMT I in the fall of 2012. I got my Basic a year ago and have been avoiding EMS for money. I came from a mechanical background. I have made good money. I have been blessed with an opportunity to work in EMS. Many a door was opened for me. I agree with a few people who state that its all about living with in your means. I have been blessed with a trophy wife, a gorgeous daughter, recently a home, good automobiles and etc. God has provided all I need and then not just some but an abundance. If people would only realize how rich we are compared to other countries (most other countries). The person who make min wage (me) is absolutely rich compared to 80 percent of the other world. Its all in where your hope is at. I tell you the truth this job has opened my eyes to how blessed I am. My first call was to take a gentleman to the hospital who rolled his power wheelchair over his foot and heard a pop. He was 29 and paralyzed from the neck down because he fell off a roof 2 years ago. WOW. He cant feed him self, bathe himself, wipe himself, earn any income at all, support a family, or drive. He would trade anything to trade places with me even on my worst days. He will provide. You can do it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 30, 2012)

EMS is one of the only fields where you can literally go from the richest person to the poorest, from the best conditions on Earth to some of the worst, and see the exact same problems and reactions.


----------



## BADDLEGG (Apr 30, 2012)

Its crazy. My eyes have truly been opened up to what real life for other people is. I know some can change it but others cannot, brain damage, paralysis, disease, old age, etc. I grew up helping pay bills at a young age so my single parent could keep our one bed room apartment. I thought I knew what poor was. I was sadly mistaken. I thought I had bad days, no money, no new clothes, nothing but ravioli or ramen noodles to eat. I DONT KNOW WHAT A BAD DAYS ARE, OR WHAT POOR IS, OR WHAT SICK IS. God has provided all I need and then an over abundance.


----------

